# Keith merrow working with schecter



## Dawn of the Shred (Jun 28, 2013)

Saw it on facebook. Could be cool.


----------



## Curt (Jun 28, 2013)

Like, working on a sig? Or just helping out in designs/specs on a new schecter model unrelated to him personally? 

Highly interested, either way.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jun 28, 2013)

Just said sumthing cool on the way.


----------



## Curt (Jun 28, 2013)

I am really excited to see what they're working on. Mostly because I feel like his involvement will bring great things, and most likely, duncans. 

My SLS C-7 is the best sub $1k guitar I have owned.


----------



## gunch (Jun 28, 2013)

This gets a strong mite b cool


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jun 28, 2013)

Nice to see Schecter getting support from another big name. Don't think Keith is getting a signature (even though Loomis might be pushing him to ask for one). I just think they are helping iron out some kinks to make Schecters more fit for...well...modern-day shredders (besides masters like Loomis, I mean).


----------



## Curt (Jun 28, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> I just think they are helping iron out some kinks to make Schecters more fit for...well...modern-day shredders (besides masters like Loomis, I mean).


 This is what I am hoping for. More satin necks, less abalone, less gaudy inlays, more finish options. And mostly adapting the slimmer SLS neck to the new stuff.


----------



## Shredderboy1658 (Jun 28, 2013)

Apparently Merrow has been playing a sls as a main guitar in his most recent videos (as i've heard), so there is a high possibility of a sig. I don't think he would giving them his 2 cents on changes they can make


----------



## Curt (Jun 29, 2013)

I don't see why not, maybe that's just my wishful thinking acting up. 

A White finished c-7 with a maple fretboard, duncans and no pickup rings would be a sure way to get me loose with my money.


----------



## misingonestring (Jun 29, 2013)

I hope he doesn't find anything wrong with it, then Schecter is ....ed.

Good for him though.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 29, 2013)

misingonestring said:


> I hope he doesn't find anything wrong with it, then Schecter is ....ed.


Don't wanna be a smartass, but that made me laugh a little. Schecter as a company is in no way comparable to Strictly7, the whole production process and scale are way different to begin with and so is the large number of Schecter customers and their demands in a guitar. I'm pretty sure most people who are in the market for a Schecter don't even know the guy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 29, 2013)

Shredderboy1658 said:


> I don't think he would giving them his 2 cents on changes they can make



Given how well those "gaudy" guitars sell, Imma agree with this.


----------



## TIBrent (Jun 29, 2013)

This may be the only thing that could get me interested in any way shape or form to schecter, so I am looking forward to it. Especially the less abalone idea


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 29, 2013)

TIBrent said:


> Especially the less abalone idea



I'm not gonna even try anymore.


----------



## Curt (Jun 29, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm not gonna even try anymore.


 I am assuming they are, if not creating a KM sig, going to still ask for _some _input on whatever they are working on together. I cannot see him working on new stuff with them and it not result in a new series of 7's with some specs coming from his input.
Shit, I won't even pretend that if they put out more 7's with maple fretboards that I would not end up with one.


Just wishing out loud, really.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 29, 2013)

If anything is going to be done, it'll probably an expanded Banshee series.


----------



## Curt (Jun 29, 2013)

I would welcome that as well. I played a Banshee active recently. Great feeling necks on those.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Jun 29, 2013)

My Schecter Hellraiser C-1 is my favorite guitar that I own and I really dig Keith's stuff, so I can't wait to see what this relationship yields! Maybe SSO can get a sneak peek, with Mr. Diabolic5150 here on the site and all ... (probably not though)


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 29, 2013)

AP/UPI - Guitar maker Schecter was able to convince perennial curmudgeon George Lucas to license the Darth Vader character for the new Keith Merrow Signature seven string guitar. Built to replicate Merrow's original Agile 7 string, the guitar will be for sale later in 2013. Schecter expects the guitar to sell well, saying, "You know what metal guitarists like better than Star Wars? Nothing!"


----------



## will_shred (Jun 29, 2013)

shitsøn;3618961 said:


> Don't wanna be a smartass, but that made me laugh a little. Schecter as a company is in no way comparable to Strictly7, the whole production process and scale are way different to begin with and so is the large number of Schecter customers and their demands in a guitar. I'm pretty sure most people who are in the market for a Schecter don't even know the guy.



not to mention the fact that the Schecter custom shop is probably one of the best out there.


----------



## Nile (Jun 29, 2013)

I'd buy a Keith signature in a heartbeat.


----------



## Erockomania (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm not sure why Keith is such a big deal. Honestly. He's a decent guitarist that gets all kinds of amazing guitars. The guitar world is strange these days. 

If I were to hope for something from Schecter it would be less gaudy and more classy and elegant guitars. Maybe Keith can help with this.


----------



## Prestofly (Jun 29, 2013)

schecter makes some good stuff i love my blackjack v i got from them and i think keith is really good at writing some original sounding riffs plus he's friends with loomis and blew up on youtube just like ola and companies want people who can market them better so by having so many youtube hits and subscriptions him and ola get tons of free gear to show off in their videos


----------



## Crabface (Jun 29, 2013)

Prestofly said:


> schecter makes some good stuff i love my blackjack v i got from them and i think keith is really good at writing some original sounding riffs plus he's friends with loomis and blew up on youtube just like ola and companies want people who can market them better so by having so many youtube hits and subscriptions him and ola get tons of free gear to show off in their videos



This except Keith is a better guitarist than Ola, although they're forged from the same mould.
Keith also has a better taste in guitars, though...

I'm actually pretty excited by this.
Every time a see an interesting Schecter there is something horribly tasteless - somewhere, somehow - that totally ruins it. Whether it's the awful inlays, awful binding or awful devil horn headstocks.
At least they don't load all their guitars with EMGs... Ah.. Oops.

It's a shame really, because there guitars are very good for the price. Just horribly tasteless. Maybe Keith will help deal with that.


----------



## Big_taco (Jun 29, 2013)

Hoping for reversed TA style headstock with mapleboard. That would be SAHWEET! also


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jun 29, 2013)

I will buy one soon as it comes out


----------



## nicktao (Jun 29, 2013)

Hoping for an Evertune'd Schecter.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 30, 2013)

Erockomania said:


> I'm not sure why Keith is such a big deal. Honestly. He's a decent guitarist that gets all kinds of amazing guitars. The guitar world is strange these days.



Well, the guitar world hasn't changed in that it, like any other industry, will use an endorser when it sees that the endorser has enough influence over others to get them to buy the product endorsed. In that sense Keith, Ola, Bulb, et. al. are all likely candidates. What is interesting now is that there is this established model of having a (relatively) well known, influential person endorse your product we're seeing companies force the issue, hoping that we, the consumer, will make assumptions about both the product and the endorser just because of the relationship. In other words, you get a new, unknown guitar company that finds a new, unknown guitarist/band to endorse them, and then they go out and make a big to-do about it. Then we are to assume that either the band or the luthier is really good, and the other one is now being brought up to the level. When, in fact, there's a decent chance neither of them is.

That's not so much the case with Keith, here, since he had a pretty established following in SSO (which is admittedly small, but if you want to break into a niche market like this, you could do worse than appeal to the members of SSO for their gear dollars). But recently we've seen all of these new companies with new bands endorsing them (I'm looking at you, Legator, Invictus, etc.).


----------



## Erockomania (Jun 30, 2013)

Yup, I fully understand that. It's also pretty lame. There are like 5 main guys that get ridiculous recognition and tons of very high end gear (we all know who they are)... because they are decent guitarists that made videos in their bedroom that tons of kids have watched. Bulb and Ola are a little different because they play in fairly popular bands and write good music. There are a few others that sorta piggy backed off them by associating with them. Pretty clever strategy and good for them, but I still find it strange that people will buy anything and everything they "endorse". They likely get this stuff at massive discounts or even free. They WILL be biased. Just a few short years ago folks were endorsed by ONE guitar company that sold _good_ guitars and were dropped if they went after another company. Now the "5" seem to have a new endorsement(or another $5k guitar in their lap) every week even tho they are pimping other companies. Some of these guys (which likely don't make much money) have guitars from Mayones, ViK, Blackmachine, Daemoness, etc... 10s of thousands of dollars worth of master grade guitars! I can't blame the guitarists AT ALL... I would do exactly the same thing given the chance. I find it lame that these companies pimp themselves out like this. Many of these companies make AMAZING guitars and don't need the blessing of the "5". Like I said... strange times in the guitar world. Sorry to derail the thread. Carry on. 



Hollowway said:


> Well, the guitar world hasn't changed in that it, like any other industry, will use an endorser when it sees that the endorser has enough influence over others to get them to buy the product endorsed. In that sense Keith, Ola, Bulb, et. al. are all likely candidates. What is interesting now is that there is this established model of having a (relatively) well known, influential person endorse your product we're seeing companies force the issue, hoping that we, the consumer, will make assumptions about both the product and the endorser just because of the relationship. In other words, you get a new, unknown guitar company that finds a new, unknown guitarist/band to endorse them, and then they go out and make a big to-do about it. Then we are to assume that either the band or the luthier is really good, and the other one is now being brought up to the level. When, in fact, there's a decent chance neither of them is.
> 
> That's not so much the case with Keith, here, since he had a pretty established following in SSO (which is admittedly small, but if you want to break into a niche market like this, you could do worse than appeal to the members of SSO for their gear dollars). But recently we've seen all of these new companies with new bands endorsing them (I'm looking at you, Legator, Invictus, etc.).


----------



## will_shred (Jun 30, 2013)

> I'm not sure why Keith is such a big deal. Honestly. He's a decent guitarist that gets all kinds of amazing guitars. The guitar world is strange these days.



and i'm not sure why Emmure, whitechapel, the acacia strain, DEP, BVB, asking Alexandria and bring me the horizon are such big deals. However they still are and it still puzzles the hell out of me. The music industry sure is strange.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 30, 2013)

Erockomania said:


> Yup, I fully understand that. It's also pretty lame. There are like 5 main guys that get ridiculous recognition and tons of very high end gear (we all know who they are)... because they are decent guitarists that made videos in their bedroom that tons of kids have watched. Bulb and Ola are a little different because they play in fairly popular bands and write good music. There are a few others that sorta piggy backed off them by associating with them. Pretty clever strategy and good for them, but I still find it strange that people will buy anything and everything they "endorse". They likely get this stuff at massive discounts or even free. They WILL be biased. Just a few short years ago folks were endorsed by ONE guitar company that sold _good_ guitars and were dropped if they went after another company. Now the "5" seem to have a new endorsement(or another $5k guitar in their lap) every week even tho they are pimping other companies. Some of these guys (which likely don't make much money) have guitars from Mayones, ViK, Blackmachine, Daemoness, etc... 10s of thousands of dollars worth of master grade guitars! I can't blame the guitarists AT ALL... I would do exactly the same thing given the chance. I find it lame that these companies pimp themselves out like this. Many of these companies make AMAZING guitars and don't need the blessing of the "5". Like I said... strange times in the guitar world. Sorry to derail the thread. Carry on.



So you don't mind the players that are pimping anything and everything they can get free but you mind the companies sending them stuff?


----------



## Erockomania (Jun 30, 2013)

technomancer said:


> So you don't mind the players that are pimping anything and everything they can get free but you mind the companies sending them stuff?



yes... would YOU turn away killer gear if you were getting it for free or at a huge discount? They are only human, lol

On the flip side, these companies willingly give or sell gear (likely at cost) to these guys they know will not really say a bad word about them in hopes of getting on a (odd) band wagon. I think they lose a bit of credibility that way. 

This phenomenon is pretty new in the guitar world. It's really only happened over the last few years.


----------



## nikt (Jun 30, 2013)

will_shred said:


> and i'm not sure why Emmure, whitechapel, the acacia strain, DEP, BVB, asking Alexandria and bring me the horizon are such big deals. However they still are and it still puzzles the hell out of me. The music industry sure is strange.



Putting DEP in line with all those band is just


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 30, 2013)

I can honestly say that I don't know what "DEP" or "BVB" standards for.


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 30, 2013)

Apart from Johnny and the Borussia Dortmun I don't see either 
As long as one of them doesn't make the amfisound waiting list explode I'm fine with it.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 30, 2013)

Erockomania said:


> yes... would YOU turn away killer gear if you were getting it for free or at a huge discount? They are only human, lol
> 
> On the flip side, these companies willingly give or sell gear (likely at cost) to these guys they know will not really say a bad word about them in hopes of getting on a (odd) band wagon. I think they lose a bit of credibility that way.
> 
> This phenomenon is pretty new in the guitar world. It's really only happened over the last few years.



I'll give you a hint and leave it at that: some of the gear that has been raved about has definitely NOT been killer  THAT is what I have a problem with.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 30, 2013)

One big thing people are forgetting is that Keith is teaming up with Schecter USA and not indo/korea Schecter. My Custom Shop Schecter is still one of the best guitars I've ever played and if Keith brings his knowledge and experience to the Schecter USA production line then you can expect some awesome guitars to start rolling out.


----------



## conjurer_of_riffs (Jun 30, 2013)

My Schecter is made in Korea and it is awesome. Good for Keith and Ola they have put in there time and the guitar companies are trying to use it to their advantage. It's a win win for both parties.


----------



## conjurer_of_riffs (Jun 30, 2013)

Oh yeah, I forgot to ask who are the 5?


----------



## GreatWhiteYeti (Jun 30, 2013)

Edit - I did not mean to start a possible rant or flame or whatever. I apologize all around as my comment was misplaced and was more of my personal opinion which I should have kept to myself. I am a fan of Merrow's music myself and wasn't attempting to slander. Cheers and again I apologize!


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 30, 2013)

If I ever got to do a signature instrument (i.e. after the first annual snowball fight in Hell) I would sign a long enough contract with a big enough company that they'd do an instrument that was instantly recognizable as different than anything else. Not just a slight tweak of a normal build.


----------



## JaeSwift (Jun 30, 2013)

Erockomania said:


> I'm not sure why Keith is such a big deal.



Reach x Frequency=Exposure.


----------



## Erockomania (Jun 30, 2013)

technomancer said:


> I'll give you a hint and leave it at that: some of the gear that has been raved about has definitely NOT been killer  THAT is what I have a problem with.



Oh, I'm sure there is some of that too, haha


----------



## Erockomania (Jun 30, 2013)

conjurer_of_riffs said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot to ask who are the 5?



I think everyone knows who the 5 are.


----------



## Eptaceros (Jun 30, 2013)

bushmaster said:


> but to me it does play against the stereotype of the common metal musician.



...or Keith is a human being with personal opinions that actively participates on facebook. what does that have to do with "the common metal musician"?


----------



## Zado (Jun 30, 2013)

shitsøn;3618961 said:


> I'm pretty sure most people who are in the market for a Schecter don't even know the guy.


"Iz he a friend of syngatesluv?<3<3<3"



Btw afaik he said he's teaming up with schecter USA,so maybe a shredding USA production model will come out,but no diamond series I fear.

And not a signature anyway


Oh,and I'd love to see some 80es guitar heroes in schecter rooster...USA strats need a proper endorser


----------



## xCaptainx (Jun 30, 2013)

Erockomania said:


> yes... would YOU turn away killer gear if you were getting it for free or at a huge discount? They are only human, lol



I've got quite a lot of endorsements. I've had offers from companies I've said no to. Your average musician wouldn't endorse anything they didn't want associated with their name/livelihood. It's a two way street. 



> On the flip side, these companies willingly give or sell gear (likely at cost) to these guys they know will not really say a bad word about them in hopes of getting on a (odd) band wagon. I think they lose a bit of credibility that way.



It's basic marketing. The company needs to know that the level of exposure and return on investment on said exposure is less than the profits they lose from providing gear at cost prices. Guitarists with large profiles/online followings/hundreds of thousands of followers provide cheap/free/easy marketing exposure, for the sake of losing say $500 profit on a handful of guitars. In todays digital age, it's a no brainer for companies to provide cost pricing to these guys. A targeted EDM campaign to each of their subscribers would actually cost more. 



> This phenomenon is pretty new in the guitar world. It's really only happened over the last few years.



No it's not. Where were you during the endorsement craze of the 80's? Charvel/Fender/Jackson/Kramer/Ibanez threw guitars at pretty much every hair metal band there was.

Endorsements are simply a marketing tool. Certain artists provide a a large marketing tool to a specific key demographic for these products/companies. And most artists with endorsements, or 'careers' wouldn't put their name to a product that they don't think is good. 

I think peoples micro view of a very small metal sub genre warped general perspectives on product marketing on a large, large corporate level.


----------



## Zado (Jun 30, 2013)

Something from the source,Merrow itself

_Thanks for the kind words and support, friends. To those that want to hate on Schecter or say I'm a "sellout" and making it about money: If I didn't like the guitars, and the proposed idea, I wouldn't be doing it. Bottom line. It also helps that they're great people. A close friend of mine has been on the artist roster for many years, and speaks very highly of them. Schecter would like to put me out there, through clinics and other means. That means connecting me with my friends and fans. That's important to me. To be totally honest, I've passed up offers from a couple high end boutique builders recently, because they DID want to make it about money. For me, it's about having a good partnership with the right people, not how much money I make, or can make the company. It's about cool people, doing cool things, with cool guitars. Spreading music and the craft that I enjoy. Pretty simple, really. If you don't agree with the choices I make in my career, and don't wish to be supportive during this exciting time in my life, at least refrain from trying to ruin it for me. I hope that's not too much to ask of you.

_
Very pristine


----------



## Erockomania (Jun 30, 2013)

xCaptainx said:


> I've got quite a lot of endorsements. I've had offers from companies I've said no to. Your average musician wouldn't endorse anything they didn't want associated with their name/livelihood. It's a two way street.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think we all fully realize it's a business, but it's changing... now any dude in his bedroom that can write something cool, gain a following and make it sound halfway decent has a shot at getting endorsed. THAT is the difference. You don't have to tour the world anymore... you need a youtube account and some writing skill. I actually like this as I hated touring myself, haha. The guys in the 80s (like me, lol) were not nearly so spoiled. We did not get $5k guitars thrown at us. We got $800 guitars and some shirts... and we had to know how to shred it up like the best of them. Oh and you had ONE deal with ONE guitar manufacturer who frowned upon you showing up with anything other than their guitars, ONE amp endorsement, etc... Oddly, some of these guys have what you would consider competing endorsements. BUT, like I said... I'm not bagging on these guys! I'd do the some thing if given the chance. I just find the whole thing a little strange is all. 

Relatively unknown guitarist gets tons of likes because a video went viral = $5k guitars thrown at them from all sides. lol. Of course, I'm over-simplifying it, but you get the point. The internet sensation guys get WAY better deals than the touring musician. I guess it's good for the guitar companies because they don't need to endorse nearly as many people


----------



## flint757 (Jun 30, 2013)

bushmaster said:


> I'm excited to see the guitars but Keith disappointed me. His Facebook rants about religion were off putting in my opinion. I understand how it will make money for the company but to me it does play against the stereotype of the common metal musician. That's just from my point of view though.



Are you talking about his rant about people posting memes with violence/gore asking for prayers through likes and other BS? Because I totally agreed with him. It is tasteless and done for all the wrong reasons. He is a human being either way and is going to have personal opinions that are completely aside from guitar or music



Zado said:


> If you don't agree with the choices I make in my career, and don't wish to be supportive during this exciting time in my life, at least refrain from trying to ruin it for me. I hope that's not too much to ask of you.



This is quite on point.


----------



## Samark (Jun 30, 2013)

Gotta start my own channel and get me some cost price guitars 

Only a serious note, good luck to both parties. The more 7's the better


----------



## xCaptainx (Jun 30, 2013)

Erockomania said:


> I think we all fully realize it's a business, but it's changing... now any dude in his bedroom that can write something cool, gain a following and make it sound halfway decent has a shot at getting endorsed. THAT is the difference. You don't have to tour the world anymore... you need a youtube account and some writing skill. I actually like this as I hated touring myself, haha. The guys in the 80s (like me, lol) were not nearly so spoiled. We did not get $5k guitars thrown at us. We got $800 guitars and some shirts... and we had to know how to shred it up like the best of them. Oh and you had ONE deal with ONE guitar manufacturer who frowned upon you showing up with anything other than their guitars, ONE amp endorsement, etc... Oddly, some of these guys have what you would consider competing endorsements. BUT, like I said... I'm not bagging on these guys! I'd do the some thing if given the chance. I just find the whole thing a little strange is all.
> 
> Relatively unknown guitarist gets tons of likes because a video went viral = $5k guitars thrown at them from all sides. lol. Of course, I'm over-simplifying it, but you get the point. The internet sensation guys get WAY better deals than the touring musician. I guess it's good for the guitar companies because they don't need to endorse nearly as many people



Totally understand and agree  I've spent the last 12 years slogging it out and touring NZ and losing so much money in the process haha. I only recently got back into home recording, last time I did it was using fruity loops one and the very first bean pod! 

I really appreciate the support I get from companies now as for 99% of touring bands, you run at a loss and it's a huge financial burden. My contacts help me stay current and at a much easier cost to manage. 


Also, I'm not a big Schecter guy myself BUT I was lucky enough to tour their custom shop recently, our other guitarist is a schecter arist. Keith is in VERY good hands, their custom shop guys are amazing. I put up pics of their custom shop a few months ago, check them here http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...-rich-schecer-fender-ar-office-pic-heavy.html


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hey guys, just wanted to say thanks for the kind words, input, and even the somewhat intense scrutiny of my career. I feel very fortunate, yet proud of what I've accomplished.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 30, 2013)

No hints.

I'm sad. 

Congrats, though. I find it funny how everyone was saying you would team up with Mayones, but ended up with Schecter of all companies.


----------



## Boot-Paul (Jun 30, 2013)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to say thanks for the kind words, input, and even the somewhat intense scrutiny of my career. I feel very fortunate, yet proud of what I've accomplished.



And so you should don't worry about negative comments to me that's the biggest form of flattery. Keep rocking


----------



## Zado (Jun 30, 2013)

Details or it didn't happen


----------



## purpledc (Jun 30, 2013)

Well I dont really know how to feel about this. Right at a point when schecter signing with BVB had me contemplating the most humane way to dispose of my hellraiser they start working with a real musician. Damn last minute stay of executions.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 30, 2013)

xCaptainx said:


> Your average musician wouldn't endorse anything they didn't want associated with their name/livelihood. .



I totally disagree, here. I'd say that the average person (not just musician) is likely going to take whatever they can get for free. People who have ethics, care about what they represent, care about the influence they have over others, etc., are not the average. I think you are not the average "sellout," nor is Keith, or a lot of others on here. But there have been numerous guitarists who have endorsed companies before said companies even had a reputation or instruments out in the real world. i.e. no chance to decide if they wanted to be associated with the company - just going for the chance to get something for a little or nothing. 

On the whole, I would LOVE to think we are, as a group, less of a sellout than the average person or musician. The argument could be made in the sense that who in their right mind would play metal, knowing full well they could play pop or country and have a much larger chance of success. And don't even get me started about people like Oprah, who used her iPad to tweet how much she loved her MS Surface tablet. Or the Kardashians, who will endorse anything they can make a buck off of, to the point that company's are shying away from them because of their obvious lack of integrity. 

Anyway, I make this point just to deep my dystopian, cynical view of the world intact.


----------



## Matt_D_ (Jun 30, 2013)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to say thanks for the kind words, input, and even the somewhat intense scrutiny of my career. I feel very fortunate, yet proud of what I've accomplished.



please. make it your mission to lock whoever loves those trashy inlays and masses of abalone into a storage cupboard for the rest of time, because aside from terribly gaudy aesthetics (which it seems they're moving away from slowly) they make some really great guitars for the money. 



I'm Looking forward to seeing what eventuates, hope it works out swimmingly for you 

(oh, and "sellout". seriously. haven't we moved on from that yet?)


----------



## Heroin (Jun 30, 2013)

A 7 string schecter with a hipshot/hipshot style bridge would be really cool, especially if it's on a banshee. one can dream.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 30, 2013)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to say thanks for the kind words, input, and even the somewhat intense scrutiny of my career. I feel very fortunate, yet proud of what I've accomplished.




GIVE US DARTH VADER GIVE US DARTH VADER GIVE US DARTH VADER GIVE US DARTH VADER...(inhale)...GIVE US DARTHVADERGIVEUSDARTHVADERGIVEUSDARTHVADERAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## xCaptainx (Jun 30, 2013)

purpledc said:


> Well I dont really know how to feel about this. Right at a point when schecter signing with BVB had me contemplating the most humane way to dispose of my hellraiser they start working with a real musician. Damn last minute stay of executions.



Carvin endorse the guitarist from The Backstreet Boys, I'm guessing you're going to sell that one too?  What a weird and childish attitude to have about a company/product. It goes against your signature completely as well haha.


----------



## bhakan (Jun 30, 2013)

I think endorsing Keith/Ola/etc. makes perfect sense. They post lots of really helpful videos that a lot of people use to get ideas of how different pickups, amps, etc. compare, and they do it using lots of cool high end gear. If you see a guy playing a bunch of super high quality gear, and then see him using -insert less known brand here- guitar, it lends credibility to it because it suggests that the guitar lives up to the other high end stuff he is playing. 

They may not be known for being in a famous band, but while not every person who is interested in a band is a musician or is even aware of what gear they use, every single person watching Keith is very aware of what gear he is using, so the marketing is more efficient.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jun 30, 2013)

Keith, tell Schecter to make more PT or 007 shaped 7's, I beg of you.

Excited for what comes of it regardless though. Your collection suggests that aesthetics will be tasteful.


----------



## Rick (Jun 30, 2013)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to say thanks for the kind words, input, and even the somewhat intense scrutiny of my career. I feel very fortunate, yet proud of what I've accomplished.



Congratulations, Keith.


----------



## Curt (Jun 30, 2013)

He's working with Schecter USA on this? Excitement level >9000!


----------



## Zado (Jul 1, 2013)

Heroin said:


> A 7 string schecter with a* hipshot/hipshot style bridge* would be really cool, especially if it's on *a banshee*. one can dream.


well they are doing a 8 stringed version..7 strings on the way I guess






Or,maybe,this is the merrow guitar itself,who knows


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 1, 2013)

They've said multiple times on their Facebook page that 7-string Hipshots are coming next year, I believe.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 1, 2013)

bushmaster said:


> Keith disappointed me. His Facebook rants about religion were off putting in my opinion. I understand how it will make money for the company but to me it does play against the stereotype of the common metal musician. That's just from my point of view though.


Because being against religion is really going against common stereotypes of Metal, right?! What happened to Metal, did I miss something?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 1, 2013)

shitsøn;3621115 said:


> Because being against religion is really going against common stereotypes of Metal, right?! What happened to Metal, did I miss something?



Sounds like someone trying grasping at the straws to hate on someone else to me.


----------



## flexkill (Jul 1, 2013)

I love when folks start spouting off at the keyboard about someone....then said person shows up!!!! 



It's all like......


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Whos Keith Merrow?


----------



## GXPO (Jul 1, 2013)

*^^WKM^^*

*The plot thickens...*

**


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 1, 2013)

drjeffreyodweyer said:


> Whos Keith Merrow?


----------



## conjurer_of_riffs (Jul 1, 2013)

Well maybe one of them could enlighten me???



Erockomania said:


> I think everyone knows who the 5 are.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 1, 2013)

conjurer_of_riffs said:


> Well maybe one of them could enlighten me???



I feel your pain, I don't know what they're talking about as well. But looking through the comments they probably mean Englund, Bulb, Loomis, Merrow and I can't think of anyone else...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 1, 2013)

I hope Merrow is helping Schecter like he helped SD, gearing them more towards modern metal specs. Schecter's main problems have been chunky fat glossy necks and old-school hardware (TOM bridges and all-mahogany construction and stuff). They have also tended to be on the cheesy side, which they have already announced they are moving away from. If we can get more comfy necks, more modern construction with non-angled necks and hardtail bridges, satin neck finishes, lighter and brighter woods, etc. then Schecter is a SERIOUS competitor in the current market. They make killer guitars spec-wise, and they look and sound great (aside from gaudy and cheesy features), so there's no reason why they wouldn't be able to make KILLER axes!


----------



## flexkill (Jul 1, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> (TOM bridges and all-mahogany construction and stuff).



Nothing wrong with Mahogany or TOM bridges in my eyes. All that cheesy abalone crap needs to go though.....and if I never see those cross or diamond inlays again it'd be too soon!!!


----------



## leonardo7 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hell Yeah! Congrats Keith! This is awesome!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 1, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> If we can get more comfy necks, more modern construction with non-angled necks and hardtail bridges, satin neck finishes, lighter and brighter woods, etc.



So, you want an Ibanez? 

Kidding. 

Also, the comfort thing is all taste. I love thicker necks.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 1, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So, you want an Ibanez?



He said hardtail bridges


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 1, 2013)

Well, to be absolutely honest, and in something as niche as ERG's, you want to cover a lot of ground pertaining people who are visible to other guitarists, and whose peers tend to respect in terms of honesty and consistency, even when they disagree with said taste. 

Fans count a lot, of course, but I have been contacted numerous times for advice or feedback pertaining product A or B by people who aren't even into what I do solo (no clue if they are into any of the other shiz I do). I've seen many an online content maker (myself included) reach a rather broad audience, and that is like a premade market study for some companies, pretty much.

Having said this, Keith rocks.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jul 1, 2013)

conjurer_of_riffs said:


> Well maybe one of them could enlighten me???



This  Going by this thread Ola, Keith, and Bulb are 3 I guess... maybe Fred? Tosin? I have no idea, honestly. I'd hardly even know who these guys are if I didn't post here. Ola and Keith from a couple of reviews I've seen, Tosin I guess just because his name pops up everywhere with 8-strings, maybe Fred. No disrespect to any of them, just not the kind of music I keep up with. I think the significance and popularity of that scene is overstated even here where it's relatively well-known.

Worth noting that in the last few lists we've come up with like 10 different potential people in the "5"  EVERYONE KNOWS WHO THE 5 ARE

Curious to see what Keith and Schecter come up with


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 1, 2013)

Welcome to the glorious world of the internet, where a piece of information known to all can actually be 50 different things! 

Jokes aside, thing is I can't see any wrongdoing either from the musician or the company in a case such as a company wanting to gain exposure using the artist's fan base. One thing is certain, though: I sure as .... didn't piggy back on anyone - I never went around kissing people's asses as it's not in my temper to do so, and I am indeed a friend of some of the guys mentioned here as it is normal for people who do the same thing to cross paths at some point and, in some cases, become friends.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jul 1, 2013)

What a cynical bunch we have here on SSO.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 1, 2013)

Interesting. I don't mind Schecter, still own one. I will check this out.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 1, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> What a cynical bunch we have here on SSO.



That's what I'm thinking, can't people just be happy for another musician's good fortune of finding a reliable business to help them carry their talents to a wider spectrum of people and fans?

...., not everything's a conspiracy theory to sell more gaudy instruments to teenagers.

People need to just settle the .... down, if you want to accomplish things as the hardworking musicians mentioned do, then go out and try some of the shit they do.

Nolly - Amazing Producer, Photographer, and Multi-Instrumentalist. Picks things up with extreme ease it seems.
Ola E. - Ridiculous Producer, Sound Engineer, Professional Guitarist with a history of playing in a number of touring bands.
Keith M. - Amazing Producer, along with the others promoting a DIY way of putting your music out there the way YOU want it and on YOUR budget.
Misha M. - Pretty much all the above, along with years of music uploaded on his personal Soundclick and developing his fanbase from scratch.

Point is, these guys work hard to get what they want and if people can't appreciate that then that's just ignorant. And there's more than just 5 people getting instruments of that caliber frequently, you don't know their lifestyle, income, and line of work. So I'd tread lightly around matters that people have absolutely no clue about. Worry about yourself, your music, and your own gear and you might get to that point also.


----------



## trianglebutt (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm pretty sure any of those as of yet unnamed five have worked extremely hard to get to the point at which they're at now. When you work hard, you are rewarded. For musicians, endorsements are commonly part of that reward. 

I know that Bulb and others have made it very clear in the past that they are not getting freebies. Especially from the small custom shops, they're probably getting some sort of discount but are for damn sure not getting free guitars whenever they want. These guys love guitars, work hard, and manage their money well. That's why they have NGDs all the time. None of them just sat in their bedrooms, churned out a few tracks and suddenly had a huge following. It took time and effort to build a following, and obviously some talent as well. 

If any kid could sit in their bedroom and end up being endorsed then why are there only five big names that you're talking about? I'm pretty sure there's thousands upon thousands of kids in their bedrooms making music. Obviously these guys have something extra, whether it's the work ethic or the talent.


----------



## Zado (Jul 1, 2013)

I want more details 

I wish mr Merrow would suggest schecter to produce such tops










I mean..........pleeeeeeaaase


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 1, 2013)

I wouldn't hate a Mayones-shaped Schecter, to be honest. Just put C-1 horns on an Avenger.


----------



## matt397 (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm really happy for Keith and his new musical endeavors. He's an awesome player and if anything at all it just makes it all the more possible for him to keep putting out his own music. 
Congrats Keith !


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 1, 2013)

Kenji20022 said:


> That's what I'm thinking, can't people just be happy for another musician's good fortune of finding a reliable business to help them carry their talents to a wider spectrum of people and fans?
> 
> ...., not everything's a conspiracy theory to sell more gaudy instruments to teenagers.
> 
> ...



 Who are you even yelling at? There was only one comment in this entire thread questioning Keith (or the other's) being worthy of an endorsement. The majority of this thread has been hoping Keith would change the gaudy parts about Schecters and discussing how endorsements work. We'll agree to tread lightly around these matters if you agree to switch to decaf. 

EDIT: And yes, everything _is_ a plan to sell more instruments to teenagers. Not a conspiracy, but a business plan. I doubt any company in their right mind would endorse someone just to recognize their accomplishments and not expect a ROI. I'm not sure there's anything wrong with that model, though. I don't know why a company would be embarrassed to say, "Yeah, we want to sell more instruments to people."


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 1, 2013)

Dang, I wish Keith was allowed to divulge the details. I've never really had a hankerin' for a Shecter, but I totally agree that updating them to lose the abalone, inlays, thick necks and gloss would interest me. They have awesome price points, so if there was a Merrow sig made anything like his other sigs, and works it's way down to the import line, I think they could blow the roof of the joint.


----------



## Forkface (Jul 1, 2013)

A couple of days ago I posted onto Schecter's Facebook wall asking if they were planning to release a Banshee 7, and they answered (very quickly, I might add) that they will, and it's coming out 4quarter 2013.
maybe this Merrow thing is related somehow? 

I just want a banshee with a greenburst finish and all my dreams would come true.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 1, 2013)

They've been saying a Banshee 7 and 8 was in the works months before Merrow joined them. But maybe he'd probably help them a bit with it. Same for Hipshot bridges. 

They said that Evertune bridges aren't being considered yet, but maybe with Keith hopping on board, we may get something.


----------



## purpledc (Jul 1, 2013)

xCaptainx said:


> Carvin endorse the guitarist from The Backstreet Boys, I'm guessing you're going to sell that one too?  What a weird and childish attitude to have about a company/product. It goes against your signature completely as well haha.




Let me ask you this, I know you don't have land snakes in New Zealand but do they have this thing called humor? Its this new thing they have been doing where you make a sarcastic remark (do they have that too?) or quick and witty comment that is intended to make people crack what is known as a smile. In extreme cases even induce what they call a laugh. In other words, its a God damn joke, get over it. BTW sign it next time


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jul 1, 2013)

purpledc said:


> Let me ask you this, I know you don't have snakes in New Zealand but do they have this thing called humor? Its this new thing they have been doing where you make a sarcastic remark (do they have that too?) or quick and witty comment that is intended to make people crack what is known as a smile. In extreme cases even induce what they call a laugh. In other words, its a God damn joke, get over it. BTW sign it next time


----------



## xCaptainx (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey that first negative rep wasn't from me. I don't play PRS  

But the second one was. And signed too, as per request. 

p.s Sarcasm doesn't work with text. It just makes you look like a whiny child.


----------



## matt397 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Who are you even yelling at? There was only one comment in this entire thread questioning Keith (or the other's) being worthy of an endorsement. The majority of this thread has been hoping Keith would change the gaudy parts about Schecters and discussing how endorsements work. We'll agree to tread lightly around these matters if you agree to switch to decaf.
> 
> EDIT: And yes, everything _is_ a plan to sell more instruments to teenagers. Not a conspiracy, but a business plan. I doubt any company in their right mind would endorse someone just to recognize their accomplishments and not expect a ROI. I'm not sure there's anything wrong with that model, though. I don't know why a company would be embarrassed to say, "Yeah, we want to sell more instruments to people."



I'm not yelling at anyone, it wasn't targeted at anyone specifically. But quite a few people were just being cynical for the hell of it and assuming what Keith's venture with Schecter will entail when, you guessed it. NO ONE KNOWS.

And here's a few comments I could direct myself at, but hey pointing fingers is apparently fair game since you asked.



> I'm not sure why Keith is such a big deal. Honestly. He's a decent guitarist that gets all kinds of amazing guitars. The guitar world is strange these days.





> Yup, I fully understand that. It's also pretty *lame*. There are like *5 main guys* that get ridiculous recognition and tons of very high end gear (we all know who they are)... because they are *decent* guitarists that made videos in their bedroom that tons of kids have watched. Bulb and Ola are a little different because they play in fairly popular bands and write good music. There are a few others that sorta *piggy backed* off them by associating with them. Pretty clever strategy and good for them, but *I still find it strange that people will buy anything and everything they "endorse". They likely get this stuff at massive discounts or even free.* They WILL be biased.



^ This specifically, everything I *bolded* carries with them a LARGE number of assumptions and situations that most likely not more than a handful of people know about for each guitarist. Kinda just sounds like he's shitting on their parade for being good at something and being represented by organizations for it. 



> I think we all fully realize it's a business, but it's changing... now any dude in his bedroom that can write something cool, gain a following and make it sound halfway decent has a shot at getting endorsed. THAT is the difference. You don't have to tour the world anymore... you need a youtube account and some writing skill. I actually like this as I hated touring myself, haha. The guys in the 80s (like me, lol) were not nearly so spoiled. We did not get $5k guitars thrown at us. We got $800 guitars and some shirts... and we had to know how to shred it up like the best of them.



1. If it were really that easy, I wouldn't mind being endorsed by some of my favorite companies. But let's be honest here, it's actually not that easy to write something cool, build a fanbase from it, and take it further than others would.
2. Yes, you do in fact need to tour. Because as any major artist will tell you, they're either losing, or breaking even man. I don't think you understand that man, most of the dudes you mentioned and "insinuated" have day jobs and work/save to maintain their lifestyles. A lifestyle which is arguably at or slightly above the line of poverty for most musicians based on their musical wages alone.
3. And lastly, inflation. Most Gibsons used to cost 259 with a hardshell case in 1959 according to a price list. That is all 

It's late man, I should be getting some sleep. But my point is that it's not worth shitting on Keith's success expecting him to sell out from doing this. And let's be honest here, to my knowledge Keith's working with SD, Mayones, Schecter, Chapman Guitars. He's got a lot on his plate as is, and that's all a musician could ever ask for. An idle musician is a broke musician.

Toodles!


----------



## Erockomania (Jul 2, 2013)

Kenji20022 said:


> I'm not yelling at anyone, it wasn't targeted at anyone specifically. But quite a few people were just being cynical for the hell of it and assuming what Keith's venture with Schecter will entail when, you guessed it. NO ONE KNOWS.
> 
> And here's a few comments I could direct myself at, but hey pointing fingers is apparently fair game since you asked.
> 
> ...



Those are all from me and I stand by them. If it sounded like I was specifically targeting Keith, I didn't mean to. I was more referring to the WAY people get endorsed these days as opposed to old and the compensation(guitar wise) in relation. The are boutique companies selling $5k guitars and many of these guys have several of them whilst "barely paying the bills and having a day job". I think I can assume correctly that they get them free or at large discount in return for some facetime on youtube and at clinics. I like the business model, as I said.. I'd prefer it if I was an up and coming guitarist. Things have changed, that is all. 

Are all these guys (Ola, Bulb, Keith, Fred, [insert wild card player here]) good at what they do... hell yes. The best at "new media" endorsements and promotion. They found a niche and ran with it. Good for them. Did I hear any of their names before joining SS.org... only Bulb... the first of the breed  It's sorta why I have a hard time thinking these types of endorsements and players are a big deal... I JUST heard their names a few months ago!

--fwiw, I think Fred is definitely the shredder amongst them. Dude is definitely a badass player.

I hope more guys make it. I suspect new guys will figure out the formula and hit the virtual scene as well. I personally love watching the videos and seeing the cool pictures taken with nice cameras (they all have those too, haha). The guitar world is interesting and fun these days. Just.. a little ... odd to me still


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 2, 2013)

^ The only thing I would say really isn't 100% true about that is that you CAN get endorsed without touring or being in a band. Keith started as just a bedroom player with no band and no touring. That's how he got his big fan base. And there are loads of guys on here who have been endorsed with very regional touring at best. Heck, even _I_ have been approached by a company about endorsing them. It wasn't a luthier, but it was an equipment company. And they've never heard me play.  But I think they probably looked at my post count, and figured I would post enough about them to gain some traction. In fact, I think you could probably get some sort of endorsement from a company. Not likely that you'll score a Vik or something, but I bet you could get free strings, picks, cables, or more. 

Anyway, not to take this totally OT (though I think these discussions are cool, so I personally like that we're talking about it). And lest what I say be interpreted by anyone as thinking less of Keith, that's definitely not the case. I'm a huge Merrow fan, ever since he first released Andromeda. And I credit Bulb and him for reinvigorating my interest in metal. I'm super happy that a guy who has really good writing skills can get to this level without selling out to play the type of music a large label would deem profitable. I think it's good for him, but more importantly it's good for all of us.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jul 2, 2013)

matt397 said:


>



Everyone, I know I am asking the impossible, but please stop bitching so that I can read through and adequately enjoy this thread and the conversation

/thankyou


----------



## HanSulu (Jul 9, 2013)

Bickering aside, I can't wait to see what Keith and Schecter have in store. I Personally prefer Ibanez's to schecter but I did play Schecter for a few years before switching to Agile and Ibanez and mainly wanted to switch because the fatter neck kinda started to rub me wrong after awhile, although I have been curious about the SLS guitars, they seem to target the very thing I started to dislike, and seeing that Keith has been playing the SLS I have a good feeling that good things will come out of this.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow, this thread turned into an episode of the View real quick.
Quit yo bitching


----------



## User Name (Jul 9, 2013)

can't fukking wait! No idea what is in store but knowing Keith AND schecter it has to be good


----------



## Chrisjd (Jul 9, 2013)

I really hope his sig is a hardtail and not a damn trem guitar.


----------



## Zado (Jul 9, 2013)

Schecter is damn cruel,this is gonna make me suffer,I know.Can't even consider buying a new instrument with this ongoing secret project.

LEMME KNOW SOMETHING





> Heck, even _I_ have been approached by a company about endorsing them. It wasn't a luthier, but it was an equipment company. And they've never heard me play.  But I think they probably looked at my post count, and figured I would post enough about them to gain some traction. In fact, I think you could probably get some sort of endorsement from a company.


starting tomorrow I'll write a couple of hundreds message per day


> Not likely that you'll score a Vik or something, but I bet you could get free strings, picks, cables, or more.



fine enought


----------



## necronile (Jul 10, 2013)

Crabface said:


> This except Keith is a better guitarist than Ola, although they're forged from the same mould.
> Keith also has a better taste in guitars, though...
> 
> I'm actually pretty excited by this.
> ...



I dont get whats wrong with EMGs.
I guess it became a trend to hate on EMGs....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 10, 2013)

necronile said:


> I dont get whats wrong with EMGs.
> I guess it became a trend to hate on EMGs....



On top of that...









So gaudy and tasteless. 

A company tries to make things fit towards a certain demographic (the SLS is obviously towards SSO's, especially with the updated inlays, and they're possibly making a 7 and 8-string Banshee) and people will still complain.

EDIT: Jesus christ, I need to stop white knighting for Schecter.


----------



## User Name (Jul 10, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> On top of that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet baby jesuss


----------



## Matt_D_ (Jul 10, 2013)

have you seen some of the japanese schecter range? holy damn!


----------



## indreku (Jul 10, 2013)

I have high expectations for this instrument.
I hope that one day schecter will lose the inlays on SLS and blackjack series all together, and minimize the inlay on hellraiser series. 
As well Hellraiser/Banshee SLS


----------



## Zado (Jul 10, 2013)

Matt_D_ said:


> have you seen some of the japanese schecter range? holy damn!


a friend of mine got an SD model a couple of years ago: a damn fine instrument.




> I have high expectations for this instrument.
> I hope that one day schecter will lose the inlays on SLS and blackjack series all together, and minimize the inlay on hellraiser series.
> As well Hellraiser/Banshee SLS


I hope they will remember someday how good instruments looks with finishes different from red-black-white. 2009 was a great year in that sense...green hellraiser,blue hellraiser proto,purple hellraiser proto,the whole classic series...


recently I made this 





i bet more than someone wouldlove to see an hellraiser model with this blue finish...with single ply white plastic binding and offset inlays it'd be a great looking guitar


----------



## User Name (Jul 10, 2013)

^^ i would buy the shit out of that. 

and i too wish to see schecter minimize inlays, especially the Gothic crosses or whatever the fuk they are. 

although you cant really blame schecter, at the time they were trying to really appeal to that sort of crowd. the "A7X" crowd with all their bats, crosses, and studded leather bracelets. now it seems schecter is stepping up their game and trying to appeal more to the other side essentially. the other metalheads that prefer sleek looking sexy instruments. not the gaudy ones that have been producing. 

although i guess im not one to talk, my hellraiser c-7 is as gaudy as they come.


----------



## Zado (Jul 10, 2013)

Same for mine,the green finish is not helping at all with the abalone 


Oh btw,asking alexandria bassist is getting a signature


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jul 10, 2013)

I personally think jeff loomis might have had a hand in this all 

.. Obviously, lol. I'm interested though, like others have said, hopefully this opens schecters eyes a bit to what players want now.


----------



## User Name (Jul 10, 2013)

Zado said:


> Same for mine,the green finish is not helping at all with the abalone
> 
> 
> Oh btw,asking alexandria bassist is getting a signature


a schecter sig? That's strange considering both guitarists are with ibanez


----------



## HanSulu (Jul 11, 2013)

UltraParanoia said:


> Wow, this thread turned into an episode of the View real quick.
> Quit yo bitching


 



lmao this made my night, I could not agree more haha.


----------



## Matt_D_ (Jul 11, 2013)

Look, If you're still reading this Mr Merrow. 
How about a H/H 7 string version of this? I'll even buy you a beer, or 10, if you ever make it this way. Good deal right?






Just think man, beer. I'd also settle for the PT range.






Good deal right? No? Can you convince schecter JP to let these into the western market maybe instead?


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 11, 2013)

I really think some people don't live in reality. That first few pages was intense. 

Anyway, I'm curious about this thing with Keith Merrow and Schecter. I'd like to see his influence on a line of guitars as opposed to a signature, as those usually don't have all the options I look for. This small push by Schecter to capitalize on the niche market is impressing me.


----------



## will_shred (Jul 11, 2013)

nikt said:


> Putting DEP in line with all those band is just




Sorry, I actually take that back after listening to their new album


----------



## Jakke (Jul 11, 2013)

Please, don't make this another damn see-thru finish over a maple top. They're usually very nice, but Schecter has that on most of their guitars. I'd rather take a nice metallic colour any day


----------



## Skullet (Jul 11, 2013)

Would be cool if it was like the blade grey finish that was used on his S7 but who knows what's in store at this moment in time


----------



## noob_pwn (Jul 11, 2013)

Good on you Keith, can't wait to see what you've come up with.

the first few pages of this thread hurt my brain, if you aren't in a position where you are trying to make a living from playing music, you have no place commenting on the career decisions of those who are.


----------



## indreku (Jul 11, 2013)

One thing I would like to see more from schecter is natural finish in standard series.
And as I said, less glossy, abalone and inlay things.
And Evertune would be also nice to be seen.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 11, 2013)

Erockomania said:


> yes... would YOU turn away killer gear if you were getting it for free or at a huge discount? They are only human, lol
> 
> On the flip side, these companies willingly give or sell gear (likely at cost) to these guys they know will not really say a bad word about them in hopes of getting on a (odd) band wagon. I think they lose a bit of credibility that way.
> 
> This phenomenon is pretty new in the guitar world. It's really only happened over the last few years.



But I feel like BUSINESS has always worked that way...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 11, 2013)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I can honestly say that I don't know what "DEP" or "BVB" standards for.



I don't know what half the acronyms ppl use on these sites are when it comes to bands... It seems like only a small handful of deathcore fans do...


----------



## User Name (Jul 11, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> I don't know what half the acronyms ppl use on these sites are when it comes to bands... It seems like only a small handful of deathcore fans do...



if i am remember correctly i believe BVB stands for black veiled brides. not sure on what DEP stands for.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 11, 2013)

Yep... Never heard of them in my life...


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 11, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Yep... Never heard of them in my life...



I think they mean The Dillinger Escape Plan...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 11, 2013)

Ooooh... Now they're awesome... Whole different can of worms there...

I'm not one to be all into genres and shit... The overclassification ppl go through is just way too tedious for something I'm supposed to be enjoying... But this sounds nothing like the bands with whom "DEP" was mentioned...

... IMO of course... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zv8b6RPbnAc


----------



## User Name (Jul 11, 2013)

did someone really have the dillinger escape plan and the black veiled brides mentioned in the same post??


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 11, 2013)

Them and Asking Alexandria (whoever that is) and Bring Me the Horizon (ditto)


----------



## User Name (Jul 11, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Them and Asking Alexandria (whoever that is) and Bring Me the Horizon (ditto)









edit: but in all reality i must admit, i find some of asking alexandria's stuff quite catchy haha


----------



## Randy (Jul 11, 2013)

Zado said:


>



I'm going to abuse my moderator privileges for a moment and take this opportunity to mention that this top looks like a shapely ass in a pair of jeans.


----------



## User Name (Jul 11, 2013)

^^ i was thinking just a shapely ass in general


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 11, 2013)

Randy said:


> I'm going to abuse my moderator privileges for a moment and take this opportunity to mention that this top looks like a shapely ass in a pair of jeans.




Yeah.... you're right..


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 11, 2013)

Randy said:


> I'm going to abuse my moderator privileges for a moment and take this opportunity to mention that this top looks like a shapely ass in a pair of jeans.



I'm going to abuse my puny member privileges for always and take this opportunity to mention that that would've been the wrinckliest ass ever.


----------



## Zado (Jul 11, 2013)

indreku said:


> One thing I would like to see more from schecter is natural finish in standard series.


Yep!Something like this












-this one is here because it's cool-

and yeah,that headstock is fapping material


----------



## User Name (Jul 11, 2013)

^why must you do these mean things to me....


----------



## Jakke (Jul 11, 2013)

Woah.. That last one...


----------



## User Name (Jul 11, 2013)

even for you gothic cross haters, i think those inlays are pretty bitchin on all of those


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jul 11, 2013)

^^^ Meshuggah fanboys can eat their hearts out on that first custom that Zado posted a picture of.


----------



## User Name (Jul 11, 2013)

i would take a classy guitar like that over the m8m any day of the week.


----------



## flexkill (Jul 12, 2013)

This with with no inlays would be very nice. I don't really dig the headstock though.


----------



## kris_jammage (Jul 12, 2013)

Wow, this thread hurts. Butthurts. 

Good on ya Kieth, looking forward to seeing what comes of this!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jul 15, 2013)

Quote from Keith on his Facebook today.


> I've also been getting a lot of emails about a previous post I made regarding working with Schecter. Here&#8217;s the deal: They&#8217;re currently prototyping me a signature guitar! Right now, it&#8217;s based on the SLS C7 (which I love), but it&#8217;ll have a different bridge on it (Hipshot), and other custom features. It&#8217;s exactly what I want in a guitar. I&#8217;m really excited about it! So yeah, that&#8217;s happening  More details soon!


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jul 15, 2013)

This is 100% what I've been waiting for from Schecter. The only reason I don't have a C-7 is because of the TOM.


----------



## Zado (Jul 15, 2013)

SLS with hipshot's gonna be super awesome.I hope to see some different finishes,to make it look different from a regular SLS.Can't wait to see it finished!





they look so cool


----------



## JustMac (Jul 15, 2013)

Zado said:


> Yep!Something like this



By the beard of Zeus.... 

What is that beautiful thing called?


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jul 15, 2013)

I can't give out too much info, because it's in the "prototype" phase. But, some features of the proto include: Hipshot fixed bridge, direct-mount passive pickups (Duncan), single volume knob (no tone), compound radius FB, reversed headstock, etc.. We're gonna try swamp ash for the body and see how it sounds. I think it'll be more fitting for the tones I go for, rather than a mahogany body. They're experimenting with the finish I want... but it'll be a matte finish. It won't have cross inlays or flashy binding. It'll be clean... thin, light, and streamlined. It's exactly what I like in a guitar. I really like the SLS neck, and overall feel. But I think with these tweaks, it'll be perfect (to me). 

That's probably more than I can tell you for now. 

-KM


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 15, 2013)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I can't give out too much info, because it's in the "prototype" phase. But, some features of the proto include: Hipshot fixed bridge, direct-mount passive pickups (Duncan), single volume knob (no tone), compound radius FB, reversed headstock, etc.. We're gonna try swamp ash for the body and see how it sounds. I think it'll be more fitting for the tones I go for, rather than a mahogany body. They're experimenting with the finish I want... but it'll be a matte finish. It won't have cross inlays or flashy binding. It'll be clean... thin, light, and streamlined. It's exactly what I like in a guitar. I really like the SLS neck, and overall feel. But I think with these tweaks, it'll be perfect (to me).
> 
> That's probably more than I can tell you for now.
> 
> -KM



You don't know how happy you've made SSO with this. But will the price be frightening for us or will it be kept at about the same as the SLS series?


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 15, 2013)

God damn, I am so excited for this!!! Keith, it is incredible how far you have come in just a matter of years. Good luck to you and since I am looking for a another 7 string....this will be the first one I consider when it comes out


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jul 15, 2013)

YJGB said:


> You don't know how happy you've made SSO with this. But will the price be frightening for us or will it be kept at about the same as the SLS series?



Cool man! To be honest, I have absolutely no clue about prices or anything of that nature. It's still in the prototype phase being built, so it's too early to know details that specific.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 15, 2013)

Not sure if you're able to reveal this, but is it a Diamond series instrument or USA Production instrument?

If it's a Diamond series, I'm on board.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 15, 2013)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Cool man! To be honest, I have absolutely no clue about prices or anything of that nature. It's still in the prototype phase being built, so it's too early to know details that specific.



Ah, okay. Well, you totally deserve it. But you've already heard it about 500 times  

So you'll get a signature at Schecter as well as Chapman Guitars? Or isn't the ML7 technically your signature?


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jul 15, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Not sure if you're able to reveal this, but is it a Diamond series instrument or USA Production instrument?
> 
> If it's a Diamond series, I'm on board.



The proto is USA, I believe. But I'm not far enough into this to know specific details about production. I told them I wanted it to be an "affordable" guitar, so we'll see.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 15, 2013)

YJGB said:


> So you'll get a signature at Schecter as well as Chapman Guitars? Or isn't the ML7 technically your signature?



Chapman ML-7 is not a signature, he is just helping Chappers with the design process because he is not primarily a 7string player


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jul 15, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Ah, okay. Well, you totally deserve it. But you've already heard it about 500 times
> 
> So you'll get a signature at Schecter as well as Chapman Guitars? Or isn't the ML7 technically your signature?



Thank you! 

Rob just asked me to help him out and collaborate on the ML7 project. That guitar is essentially designed by Rob's followers. It wasn't intended to be my sig guitar or anything. I was just helping out with that.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 15, 2013)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Rob just asked me to help him out and collaborate on the ML7 project. That guitar is essentially designed by Rob's followers. It wasn't intended to be my sig guitar or anything. I was just helping out with that.



Okay, thanks for clearing that up man! And the pickups will be Seymour Duncan, will it be a Distortion to keep the costs down, or will it be the Sentient and the Pegasus/Nazgul? 

Sorry for asking so many questions, but I'm just as curious as the next guy


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jul 15, 2013)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I can't give out too much info, because it's in the "prototype" phase. But, some features of the proto include: Hipshot fixed bridge, direct-mount passive pickups (Duncan), single volume knob (no tone), compound radius FB, reversed headstock, etc.. We're gonna try swamp ash for the body and see how it sounds. I think it'll be more fitting for the tones I go for, rather than a mahogany body. They're experimenting with the finish I want... but it'll be a matte finish. It won't have cross inlays or flashy binding. It'll be clean... thin, light, and streamlined. It's exactly what I like in a guitar. I really like the SLS neck, and overall feel. But I think with these tweaks, it'll be perfect (to me).
> 
> That's probably more than I can tell you for now.
> 
> -KM


Interesting, normal Schecter scale, 26.5?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 15, 2013)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> The proto is USA, I believe. But I'm not far enough into this to know specific details about production. I told them I wanted it to be an "affordable" guitar, so we'll see.



If it's a Diamond series, I see a decent pricetag.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jul 15, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Okay, thanks for clearing that up man! And the pickups will be Seymour Duncan, will it be a Distortion to keep the costs down, or will it be the Sentient and the Pegasus/Nazgul?
> 
> Sorry for asking so many questions, but I'm just as curious as the next guy



Trying the Sentient/Nazgul in the proto. Again, way too early to know what would be in a production version. Sorry I can't give any rock solid answers. It's just too soon. It will be 26.5" scale. Ebony FB, massive frets. To be honest, I probably shouldn't even be talking about the proto... it might end up being a different guitar by the time it hits production (if/when that happens).


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 15, 2013)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Trying the Sentient/Nazgul in the proto. Again, way too early to know what would be in a production version. Sorry I can't give any rock solid answers. It's just too soon. It will be 26.5" scale. Ebony FB, massive frets. To be honest, I probably should even be talking about the proto... it might end up being a different guitar by the time it hits production (if/when that happens).



Well, thanks for the answers dude, appreciate it! 

Have a good day


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 15, 2013)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I can't give out too much info, because it's in the "prototype" phase. But, some features of the proto include: Hipshot fixed bridge, direct-mount passive pickups (Duncan), single volume knob (no tone), compound radius FB, reversed headstock, etc.. We're gonna try swamp ash for the body and see how it sounds. I think it'll be more fitting for the tones I go for, rather than a mahogany body. They're experimenting with the finish I want... but it'll be a matte finish. It won't have cross inlays or flashy binding. It'll be clean... thin, light, and streamlined. It's exactly what I like in a guitar. I really like the SLS neck, and overall feel. But I think with these tweaks, it'll be perfect (to me).
> 
> That's probably more than I can tell you for now.
> 
> -KM



Awesome! My vote would be for Swamp Ash. Every custom shop Schecter I've tried that had a Swamp Ash body have sounded incredible. Tight, thick and very dynamic. It also stains really well. I'm tempted to get the current 7 string USA model but this sounds so much better.




JustMac said:


> By the beard of Zeus....
> 
> What is that beautiful thing called?



Schecter 'S' Series 7 model built in the Custom Shop.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 15, 2013)

I doubt it'll happen, but if it's an Avenger shape, it will be my dream guitar.


----------



## User Name (Jul 15, 2013)

Zado said:


>



you guys have no idea how cool it makes me feel seeing jeff loomis playing the same guitar that i own.. 

you loomis owners must be used to that by now


----------



## SimonEriksson (Jul 15, 2013)

The real question for me is... should I get Keith's or Ola's guitar? 

No seriously this will probably be awesome! I'm a huge fan of Keith and I think that it is about time he gets a signature guitar, the guy can play like no other!


----------



## Zado (Jul 15, 2013)

JustMac said:


> By the beard of Zeus....
> 
> What is that beautiful thing called?


well the guitar was sold so it's no longer in the site where i found it,but I guess the suggestion from Drawnacol can be considered right



> I can't give out too much info, because it's in the "prototype" phase. But, some features of the proto include: Hipshot fixed bridge, direct-mount passive pickups (Duncan), single volume knob (no tone), compound radius FB, reversed headstock, etc.. We're gonna try swamp ash for the body and see how it sounds. I think it'll be more fitting for the tones I go for, rather than a mahogany body. They're experimenting with the finish I want... but it'll be a matte finish. It won't have cross inlays or flashy binding. It'll be clean... thin, light, and streamlined. It's exactly what I like in a guitar. I really like the SLS neck, and overall feel. But I think with these tweaks, it'll be perfect (to me).
> 
> That's probably more than I can tell you for now.
> 
> -KM



Thanks SO much,we really appreciate this also the simple straight finish is a good idea,something schecter has been misssing SO much on their metal line 

About pickups,it doesn't really matter to me,I just like unusual pickup sets fullshred/jazz for the SLS line was a bliss,imho



> Not sure if you're able to reveal this, but is it a Diamond series instrument or USA Production instrument?
> 
> If it's a Diamond series, I'm on board.


I hope so,cause here in UE the USA series's gonna be expensive as hell it seems



> you guys have no idea how cool it makes me feel seeing jeff loomis playing the same guitar that i own..
> 
> you loomis owners must be used to that by now


that's one of the cool aspects of playing schecter: it seems the artists play the same guitars as customers


I said it seems,who knows the truth


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jul 15, 2013)

Zado said:


> that's one of the cool aspects of playing schecter: it seems the artists play the same guitars as customers
> 
> 
> I said it seems,who knows the truth



Not sure about the other artists, but Jeff's personal guitars are literally the same as any production Schecter Loomis 7-string you'll find in stores. I have one of his guitars here in my studio that he got me, and it's a South Korea model like all the others. It's a cool guitar, I think. I put EMTY Blackouts in it and it sounds pissed.


----------



## Zado (Jul 15, 2013)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Not sure about the other artists, but Jeff's personal guitars are literally the same as any production Schecter Loomis 7-string you'll find in stores. I have one of his guitars here in my studio that he got me, and it's a South Korea model like all the others. It's a cool guitar, I think. I put EMTY Blackouts in it and it sounds pissed.


It's great to hear that,man,and comforting too in a sense
It will be great to have you in the schecter roster


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 15, 2013)

My favorite guitar Loomis used was his (possibly) off-the-shelf Schecter C7 Standard.






EDIT: I THINK it was a C7 Standard. Not that I'm looking at it, the binding is pretty thick.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 15, 2013)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I can't give out too much info, because it's in the "prototype" phase. But, some features of the proto include: Hipshot fixed bridge, direct-mount passive pickups (Duncan), single volume knob (no tone), compound radius FB, reversed headstock, etc.. We're gonna try swamp ash for the body and see how it sounds. I think it'll be more fitting for the tones I go for, rather than a mahogany body. They're experimenting with the finish I want... but it'll be a matte finish. It won't have cross inlays or flashy binding. It'll be clean... thin, light, and streamlined. It's exactly what I like in a guitar. I really like the SLS neck, and overall feel. But I think with these tweaks, it'll be perfect (to me).
> 
> That's probably more than I can tell you for now.
> 
> -KM




That's basically what I think Schecter should be making, so hooray for this


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 15, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> My favorite guitar Loomis used was his (possibly) off-the-shelf Schecter C7 Standard.




That's the original Blackjack C-7 - sweet guitars. I still want a Blackjack 007


----------



## Heroin (Jul 15, 2013)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I can't give out too much info, because it's in the "prototype" phase. But, some features of the proto include: Hipshot fixed bridge, direct-mount passive pickups (Duncan), single volume knob (no tone), compound radius FB, reversed headstock, etc.. We're gonna try swamp ash for the body and see how it sounds. I think it'll be more fitting for the tones I go for, rather than a mahogany body. They're experimenting with the finish I want... but it'll be a matte finish. It won't have cross inlays or flashy binding. It'll be clean... thin, light, and streamlined. It's exactly what I like in a guitar. I really like the SLS neck, and overall feel. But I think with these tweaks, it'll be perfect (to me).
> 
> That's probably more than I can tell you for now.
> 
> -KM



it already sounds like sex, I can't wait to see it


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 15, 2013)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Not sure about the other artists, but Jeff's personal guitars are literally the same as any production Schecter Loomis 7-string you'll find in stores. I have one of his guitars here in my studio that he got me, and it's a South Korea model like all the others. It's a cool guitar, I think. I put EMTY Blackouts in it and it sounds pissed.




I've had a handful of those Loomis models and they all sounded extremely pissed.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 15, 2013)

Adam Of Angels said:


> That's the original Blackjack C-7 - sweet guitars. I still want a Blackjack 007



I knew something was different. Oh well, it's close to the C7 standard.


----------



## User Name (Jul 15, 2013)

Adam Of Angels said:


> That's the original Blackjack C-7 - sweet guitars. I still want a Blackjack 007


totally saw one of these for sale on c-list a few weeks back. $350. shoulda nabbed it.


----------



## setsuna7 (Jul 15, 2013)

On another news, this is very Shecter like....

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...439933822731.505575.5813222730&type=1&theater


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't see it. Only think "Schectery" about it is the quilt top.


----------



## setsuna7 (Jul 15, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I don't see it. Only think "Schectery" about it is the quilt top.


Precisely.
That's what I thought..


----------



## Zado (Jul 15, 2013)

looks like a fine guitar indeed

Another thing I'm expecting from schecter is a signature for Chris Poland.That's what the guy deserves
Also,it'd be brilliant to see the new USA strats/superstrats models played by some 80es hard rock guitar hero.I mean,every single brand has/had one...Charvel/Demartini,Jackson/Rhoads(which used many gibsons as well),ESP/Lynch,Fender/Malmsteen,Ibanez/Vai,Gibson/many,Washburn/Nuno,Dean/Batio...Schecter...err.....Robin Zander? cheap trick are a great band,but defy not a guitar hero..


yeah,I know the brand went bankrupt back in the day,but there's always time to repair


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jul 15, 2013)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I can't give out too much info, because it's in the "prototype" phase. But, some features of the proto include: Hipshot fixed bridge, direct-mount passive pickups (Duncan), single volume knob (no tone), compound radius FB, reversed headstock, etc..


 

Maybe I'm OCD but I've been waiting for more 4+3 headstocks (which I'd imagine a reversed would be). Y'know, having all of the wound strings on one side and the plain on the other (assuming one's top three trebles are plain).

That said, thought I wanted an Ibby and then hear about this puppy. Here's to hoping it's announced by NAMM '14!


----------



## Skullet (Jul 16, 2013)

Keith , will it be a 7 in a row headstock or 3x4 ? Please make it a matte grey


----------



## Zado (Jul 16, 2013)

Skullet said:


> Keith , will it be a 7 in a row headstock or 3x4 ? Please make it a matte grey



no more dark colors for me


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jul 16, 2013)

Have you guys seen some of the guitars he's played, I mean have you? The way I see it he's probably taking his favorite features (including finish) from some of his favorite (and expensive) guitars and condensing them into something well rounded and affordable.

So stoked that someone like Keith is getting to spec an affordable 7, I hope they give him exactly what he wants and that we all get to reap the rewards.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 16, 2013)

Sounds like it'll be based on his S7, just with a Hipshot. Hopefully it has the same finish. I dig the grey.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 16, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sounds like it'll be based on his S7, just with a Hipshot. Hopefully it has the same finish. I dig the grey.



I really hope it has 2 humbuckers instead of just 1.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 16, 2013)

EDIT: Misread. Only one volume knob, not one pickup.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 16, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> EDIT: Misread. Only one volume knob, not one pickup.



And award for the most edits in one minute goes to


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 16, 2013)

If you've seen how many times I've edited each of my posts, you would swear I'm OCD.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jul 16, 2013)

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Have you guys seen some of the guitars he's played, I mean have you? The way I see it he's probably taking his favorite features (including finish) from some of his favorite (and expensive) guitars and condensing them into something well rounded and affordable.
> 
> So stoked that someone like Keith is getting to spec an affordable 7, I hope they give him exactly what he wants and that we all get to reap the rewards.



^ This is exactly what I'm trying to do! 

Also, not to throw anyone under the bus, but the last thing I want is for this guitar to resemble anything like those S7 guitars I had. Those were the worst guitars I've ever played, and they fell apart within a couple months. That was a very short lived adventure for me. 

This Schecter proto will have a neck and bridge humbucker (Sentient/Nazgul).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 16, 2013)

Yeah, I apologize for that. I could have sworn you said "single pickup" in the specs. I have the reading comprehension of a mole rat. 

I would love a guitar like the S7... Just without all the ....iness.


----------



## Zado (Jul 16, 2013)

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Have you guys seen some of the guitars he's played, I mean have you? The way I see it he's probably taking his favorite features (including finish) from some of his favorite (and expensive) guitars and condensing them into something well rounded and affordable.




mmmmmmh






Sounds fine to me


----------



## User Name (Jul 16, 2013)

i sure as hell hope its not a lame grey/black/white. i want to see some good color! and a good top on that bitch!

i do agree, no matter what color it is it should have a matte finish. 

satin makes everything look wayy better











i mean really.... check that shit out


----------



## JustMac (Jul 16, 2013)

Sounds rockin...just please give it a neat-o finish, I never understand why a lot of dudes with endorsements just get a black, standard-as-fudge guitar with their name on the headstock when they can have what they like. I got faith in the Merrow though


----------



## Skullet (Jul 19, 2013)

I just hope its a reversed 7 inline headstock and not a reversed 3+4 headstock seen on the garza models


----------



## TheBloodstained (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm hoping for a 7-string Schecter Hellraiser-ish Sunset model with satin finish 






I've always been in love with the Hellraiser Sunset, but it's impossible to find one i DK sadly


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 19, 2013)

Cant wait to see what keith comes up with.


----------



## Curt (Jul 19, 2013)

I have been enjoying my schecter a lot lately, Mention of the SLS profile is right up my alley. I am super stoked to see how it turns out.


----------



## Zado (Jul 20, 2013)

> I've always been in love with the Hellraiser Sunset, but it's impossible to find one i DK sadly


sunset series always looked GREAT.

Luckily there's a tommy victor signature that really reminds the sunset model


----------



## jvms (Jul 20, 2013)

Is there any chance it'll be 25,5 scale? I see you have played Kahlers before. Is that a possibility? What necks will you have? The SLS series neck?


----------



## Zado (Jul 20, 2013)

kahler *-*


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jul 20, 2013)

Cover the whole guitar in abalone


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 20, 2013)

Damn, the specs on this are making it look pretty tasty. This is something I can imagine a lot of people getting into. SLS neck, Hipshot, and awesome pickups right out of the gate? Who wouldn't want that?


----------



## MJS (Jul 21, 2013)

Can't wait to see it -- congrats, Keith.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah, I'm not really buying any more 7 strings, but if he does do something colorful (i.e. not black/gray/white) I might be down. I know he's got some color in some of his guitars, so it might be possible. 

Keith, have you guys talked about color for the production model?


----------



## Tone_Boss (Jul 24, 2013)

Any idea when these will hit the stores ? Was just about to pull the trigger on a Hellraiser but this seems much more to my liking.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 24, 2013)

Tone_Boss said:


> Any idea when these will hit the stores ? Was just about to pull the trigger on a Hellraiser but this seems much more to my liking.



They are still prototyping so probably not for a little while


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jul 24, 2013)

If we're lucky I'd guess it'll be debuted at NAMM and might hit around this time next year. If you don't need a 7 right this very instant, it sounds like it may be worth waiting for.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Jul 24, 2013)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> The proto is USA, I believe. But I'm not far enough into this to know specific details about production. I told them I wanted it to be an "affordable" guitar, so we'll see.



Keith Merrow + Affordable = I'm buying one. Been a fan long enough to know that I can't pass up owning something like this.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 25, 2013)

Tone_Boss said:


> Any idea when these will hit the stores ? Was just about to pull the trigger on a Hellraiser but this seems much more to my liking.



It takes quite a while to get something like this from the drawing board into peoples hands so a year + from now I'd say. 



Señor Voorhees;3656009 said:


> Keith Merrow + Affordable = I'm buying one. Been a fan long enough to know that I can't pass up owning something like this.



Just wondering what people what class as affordable. If these are USA models then they will be around $2k +


----------



## Zado (Jul 25, 2013)

drawnacrol said:


> Just wondering what people what class as affordable. If these are USA models then they will be around $2k +


considering it's custom shop.... it'd be affordable custom shop


----------



## JaeSwift (Jul 25, 2013)

drawnacrol said:


> It takes quite a while to get something like this from the drawing board into peoples hands so a year + from now I'd say.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering what people what class as affordable. If these are USA models then they will be around $2k +



Schecter would want to get these guitars out to as many people as possible so I don't foresee it costing more than a Loomis or Garza sig. The whole move is to raise Schecter's popularity so it'd be very silly to limit it to a market where only people with a lot of cash can afford the guitar; kinda outside Merrow's target group.


----------



## Negav (Jul 25, 2013)

I'd like to see Schecter lay off the yellow-staining their maple necks for all their guitars that have a maple neck... seriously it looks disgusting and suuuuuuuuuper cheap.


----------



## TIBrent (Jul 25, 2013)

Negav said:


> I'd like to see Schecter lay off the yellow-staining their maple necks for all their guitars that have a maple neck... seriously it looks disgusting and suuuuuuuuuper cheap.


FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, THIS +1 !!!!!!


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 25, 2013)

Not to be a pedantic person here, but why am I seeing 7 pages of "Keith, make the specs of YOUR signature guitar the way *I* want them", or "Keith, you sold out to Schecter! OH NOES"?

1.) Keith has busted his ass to get where he is at, hence why he gets to pick the details of this signature guitar. Don't like the specs he picks? Bust your ass like Keith did and get your own signature deal with Schecter. 

2.) Can we please stop with the guitar hipster-isms? Ffs, just let the man be happy with what success he has gotten. He is WAY further in his music career than most people on here because he didn't spend all his time bitching on a forum about the comings and goings of other forumers, and used that time to work on making a music career for himself. If anyone here thinks they can do it better, put up or shut up. 


Keith, congrats man. You earned it. Also, tell Jeff that his signature guitar is amazing, and it's now my main axe.


----------



## Danukenator (Jul 25, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> 1.) Keith has busted his ass to get where he is at, hence why he gets to pick the details of this signature guitar. Don't like the specs he picks? Bust your ass like Keith did and get your own signature deal with Schecter.



While spec bitching can get old, it IS a model from a company that is for sale. Keith can have it anyway he wants it but we, the people that will buy it, don't have to like it. If it was just a custom one-off, sure, complaining would be silly. However, this is a guitar that will be purchased by us (and others of course) and that gives us the right to critique it. And if we don't like it, we just won't buy it. I fail to see the issue with voicing our preferences over a guitar.

That said, I personally like how this one is shaping up. The SLS series guitars have really changed my impression of Schecter. The Floyd-8 Hellraiser was an amazingly well made instrument. Dominated most other guitars in that price range.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 25, 2013)

^Fair enough, but I'm reading "Keith, make it THIS way!"

I'm sorry, but telling someone what to do with their own signature guitar is just childish imho. 
I know if I ever got a signature guitar, it's going to have the features on it that I like. Thankfully I put practicality above everything else, so I'm sure if I ever made it that other people would like it too, but the interests of other people are not my number one priority when it's supposed to be signature guitar made to the specifications that I decide. If that were the case, then why bother having a signature guitar to begin with? Why not just roll out some random production model where the specs were voted on by fans of the company, and cut out the middleman?

Or we can just stop bickering like children and be happy for Keith and celebrate his success here. I like that option.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 26, 2013)

^ so much this. can't we all just shut up and be friends?


----------



## donray1527 (Jul 26, 2013)

Zado said:


> SLS with hipshot's gonna be super awesome.I hope to see some different finishes,to make it look different from a regular SLS.Can't wait to see it finished!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have that same whitchapel shirt. haha


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 26, 2013)

This could be great.


----------



## Curt (Jul 27, 2013)

What point is being missed here is that the sub 1k category will finally have a somewhat simplistic(no over the top binding) metal machine with a good set of passives. I have too many ....s to not give about most opinions on Schecter, but how could this not be a huge win for anyone with not a lot of cash, but need a lot of quality?


----------



## Negav (Jul 29, 2013)

Please no Pickup rings. Had to say it.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jul 29, 2013)

Curt said:


> What point is being missed here is that the sub 1k category will finally have a somewhat simplistic(no over the top binding) metal machine with a good set of passives. I have too many ....s to not give about most opinions on Schecter, but how could this not be a huge win for anyone with not a lot of cash, but need a lot of quality?



Didn't Keith state earlier that he's going for an Evertune bridge on it? Judging by the price of the Loomis FR, I'd say a price significantly below $1k USD is unlikely. I wouldn't be surprised if it was right at $1k.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jul 29, 2013)

InfinityCollision said:


> Didn't Keith state earlier that he's going for an Evertune bridge on it? Judging by the price of the Loomis FR, I'd say a price significantly below $1k USD is unlikely. I wouldn't be surprised if it was right at $1k.



No, I never said anything about it having an EverTune. I don't even know if that's a possibility, to be honest. The prototype will have a HipShot. 

EverTune is installing bridges on a couple Schecter guitars (Loomis models) for Jeff and I to use for tracking the album we're doing, but that's just a 3rd party install. I don't think Schecter, themselves, have adopted the Evertune yet. 

So much speculation about specs and price going on in this thread. Haha! It's interesting to see what you guys are hoping for, though.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jul 29, 2013)

Hmm  Dunno why I thought that then.


----------



## Matt_D_ (Jul 30, 2013)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> No, I never said anything about it having an EverTune. I don't even know if that's a possibility, to be honest. The prototype will have a HipShot.



I'm assuming that effects neck angle compared to the stock SLS's? Is it a noticeable difference? how do you find those evertune bridges?

gl hf with the record guys


----------



## that short guy (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey keith I don't know if you'll be able to say this but I thought I read on here that you said it'd have a reverse headstock. does that mean you went with the sunset style head stock or just flip schecters normall one? or did they come up with a new design for you?


----------



## Zado (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## icos211 (Jul 31, 2013)

^Thats just the new amp. I've been waiting to hear it for a while now done by one of the big guys like Merrow or Ola. Honestly think its a bit muddy, but I suppose not bad. I wouldn't buy it over others in that price range.

It is not exactly on topic, though. I think all of us want to see more of the new guitar! Judging by the the no-frills, clean look of his original Strictly 7 sig, I expect something very straight forward and not very flashy. I also think, with the classier, revised SLS out, that Schecter will for the first time in their existence be alright with producing something like that. I have to wonder if it is just bandwagoning because he is working with them that he is playing his SLS in all these new videos instead of his Mayones or one of his Rico's, or if the Schecter really is something that he prefers...

If it's the latter then I feel vindicated in my tastes. Eat that, Schecter haters!


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 1, 2013)

I haven't known Keith to be the kind of guy to do something he himself doesn't actually want to do.

I'm inclined to believe that he genuinely enjoys the guitars Schecter makes since the SLS is almost a complete departure from their usual instruments. But people forget that it's still a business and he has bills to pay just like you and I do. If he's getting endorsed by them and it's helping him get the exposure he so rightly deserves, then more power to him. I'd much rather see Keith up and running and putting out more excellent music than see him not doing much.

And most Schecter hate is just bandwagoning, they're not ground breaking guitars but the stuff they make are built like tanks and I wouldn't hesitate to use either them or the Ibanez Premium lines live if I began playing live.


----------



## Tone_Boss (Aug 1, 2013)

I heard its going to have an mp3 player built into it.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 1, 2013)

Tone_Boss said:


> I heard its going to have an mp3 player built into it.



are you on drugs?


----------



## bhakan (Aug 1, 2013)

I think the main reason for the Schecter hate is because they introduced budget import models before they brought high end models to America (Japanese Schecters are amazing). Because of that Schecter is viewed only as a budget company. LTD's are made in the same factory as Schecter, but don't get nearly as much hate because ESP is a highly regarded company, and LTD's are ust a more affordable way to get an ESP. Schecter's name is now associated in America with only budget instruments, so when they make more expensive instruments, it's seen as a super expensive budget instrument, not a high quality one.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 1, 2013)

InfinityCollision said:


> Hmm  Dunno why I thought that then.



Probably because of the voting on the Chapman Guitars ML7 whether or not it should have an Evertune bridge.


----------



## Negav (Aug 2, 2013)

bhakan said:


> I think the main reason for the Schecter hate is because they introduced budget import models before they brought high end models to America (Japanese Schecters are amazing). Because of that Schecter is viewed only as a budget company. LTD's are made in the same factory as Schecter, but don't get nearly as much hate because ESP is a highly regarded company, and LTD's are ust a more affordable way to get an ESP. Schecter's name is now associated in America with only budget instruments, so when they make more expensive instruments, it's seen as a super expensive budget instrument, not a high quality one.



Even when ESP and Schecter are owned by the same person. People are weird.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm probably still going to get an ibby, never did find a Schecter that really suited me (though I haven't played the slim profile neck though). I'd imagine the production model will have the Hipshot bridge like the proto, but if for some crazy reason they did manage to drop an Evertune in there......


----------



## UltraParanoia (Aug 6, 2013)

Keith just posted this on his Facebook in reference to the guitars he & Jeff will be using on their album

Evertune!


----------



## User Name (Aug 6, 2013)

..... sekthy


----------



## Tone_Boss (Aug 7, 2013)

Even more intriguing, cant wait for this one.



UltraParanoia said:


> Keith just posted this on his Facebook in reference to the guitars he & Jeff will be using on their album
> 
> Evertune!


----------



## Quiet Coil (Aug 7, 2013)

$10 says the only thing his sig will ultimately have in common with those modified Loomis 7's is the body shape and wood. Not that that would be a bad thing, variety is the spice of life.


----------



## CanniballistiX (Aug 13, 2013)

User Name said:


> you guys have no idea how cool it makes me feel seeing jeff loomis playing the same guitar that i own..
> 
> you loomis owners must be used to that by now


 
Oh man, seeing him play that SLS C-8 @ 5:11 made me very excite! Of all the dudes I could see playing my guitar, Keith is the one I would've picked! Awesome!


----------



## JustMac (Aug 13, 2013)

Please don't be in black, please don't be in black, please don't be in black...etc.


Looking on european retailer websites, the ratio of black/other colour is ridiculous. Schecter don't have any natural(ish) finishes do they? That would be sick!


----------



## matt397 (Aug 17, 2013)

Aaaaaaand Here's the prototype. ...
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=663176860377683&id=100000561252743&set=a.105412096154165.10998.100000561252743&__user=516729084


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Aug 17, 2013)

That's not his sig proto, that's a Banshee 8 proto. 2 very different things.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Aug 17, 2013)

It is a very very good looking guitar. I actually really like it.


----------



## matt397 (Aug 17, 2013)

woops. my bad your right. Still a nice looking 8 but not his sig never the less


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 18, 2013)

Yeah, I'd be very surprised to see Keith Endorse an 8. IIRC he only recorded one or two songs (on the second album) with an 8.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 18, 2013)

I hope keiths sig is a seven not an 8


----------



## Chuck (Aug 18, 2013)

arkansasmatt said:


> I hope keiths sig is a seven not an 8



AFAIK he prefers 7 to 8 by a good margin, so I'm pretty sure it will be a 7.


----------



## that short guy (Aug 18, 2013)

just going off of all his videos on youtube it's most likely gonna be a 7, but I think it'd be a really awesome idea if he did a 6, 7, and 8 model but I highly doubt that's gonna happen


----------



## 9unslin9er (Aug 18, 2013)

Zado said:


>





**respectful humor. I love both of these guys.*


----------



## spawnofthesith (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## nicktao (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## User Name (Aug 18, 2013)

^^ thats not keiths sig thats the banshee 8 proro


----------



## nicktao (Aug 18, 2013)

Aww finally thought I had a scoop.


----------



## User Name (Aug 18, 2013)

ya too bad tho man, that would have been a lul-fest


----------



## that short guy (Oct 17, 2013)

don't mean to bump this one but i didn't want to create a new thread. Has anyone heard any news on this?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 17, 2013)

that short guy said:


> don't mean to bump this one but i didn't want to create a new thread. Has anyone heard any news on this?



Schecter is going ape for 2014, so prepare your body for a lot of awesome, not only this signature.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 17, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Schecter is going ape for 2014, so prepare your body for a lot of awesome, not only this signature.



Yussir. 

Still no word if it'll be shown at WNAMM '14 or not. Just a post on their Facebook saying they "can't wait to unveil it."


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 17, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yussir.
> 
> Still no word if it'll be shown at WNAMM '14 or not. Just a post on their Facebook saying they "can't wait to unveil it."



And Bob being fired for a mishap on a satin black passive C-1.


----------



## that short guy (Oct 17, 2013)

lol damn you guys are fast.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 17, 2013)

that short guy said:


> lol damn you guys are fast.



That's what she said.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Oct 17, 2013)

Apparently the first prototype of my sig guitar is done as of today! Really excited 

That's the only update I can share I guess. 2014 is looking promising for the Schecter line. They have some tasty guitars coming out at winter NAMM.


----------



## Rick (Oct 17, 2013)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Apparently the first prototype of my sig guitar is done as of today! Really excited
> 
> That's the only update I can share I guess. 2014 is looking promising for the Schecter line. They have some tasty guitars coming out at winter NAMM.





Congrats, Keith!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 17, 2013)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Apparently the first prototype of my sig guitar is done as of today! Really excited


----------



## that short guy (Oct 17, 2013)

That's awesome, congrats man. Can't wait to see it... and on very sarcastic but still quite serious note could you put in a word for them to bring back C-1 E/A but with 24 frets lol. that would be amazing


----------



## coreysMonster (Oct 17, 2013)

Chuck said:


> AFAIK he prefers 7 to 8 by a good margin, so I'm pretty sure it will be a 7.


He told me in an interview once that he prefers 7 to 8 and why, and thinking about it has reminded me of the fact that I have no idea where the balls that interview audio is.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 19, 2013)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...283-schecter-km-7-keith-merrow-prototype.html


----------

